# Skink ID



## MixoMitosis (May 22, 2014)

Hey guys, saved this skink from my cat earlier and realized I didnt recognise it. Could anybody look at these pics and help me out? Thanks.


----------



## princessparrot (May 22, 2014)

Can't see any pics


----------



## MixoMitosis (May 22, 2014)

*​
- - - Updated - - -

Was having trouble uploading from phone, pics are up now


----------



## richoman_3 (May 22, 2014)

metallic skink - niveoscincus metallicus


----------



## Sean_L (May 22, 2014)

Based on which defining features richoman?


----------

